

Former Medtronic CEO: 100-Hour Work Weeks Won't Lead to Success - nswanberg
http://www.fool.com/investing/dividends-income/2009/01/15/100-hour-work-weeks-wont-lead-to-success.aspx

======
light3
Some good points, keep the balance, don't get focused on yourself - as Ali G
says, 'respect, keep it real'

I really like that email sign up box near the bottom, simple and no need to
load a new page :D

